

Mistakes Entrepreneurs Will Make In 2013  - pantero
http://www.forbes.com/sites/groupthink/2013/01/15/8-major-mistakes-entrepreneurs-will-make-in-2013/

======
kyle_t
Although I don't have any qualms with the subject matter, the manner in which
articles like these are presented make me wanted to gag. They are obviously
titled and worded to attract link-bait attention.

Don't tell me what mistakes I will make. You don't know me or my business, nor
can you read the future. Why not, "Potential pitfalls to avoid as an
entrepreneur in 2013".

------
mmariani
Link bait.

